# Help ID Haro BMX



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, I just pulled a BMX out of the trash. Its in good condition, and my wife has Son #1 on the way, so I figure I'll ride it a while then fix it up for him when the time is right. Might be a bit big / heavy for a kid's first bike, but I figure it'll be right for him a SOME point, maybe with lighter wheels / cranks / pedals.

I'm trying to ID the model / year; the SN is 2313H0108 and it looks like its intended for park / jump (heavy frame, 14 mm axles, 48 spokes, 20 x 2.1 tires). The frame isn't like any Haro's I see online- its flat black (no stickers, hence the post here) and the top tube bends down a bit just before joining the seat tube, with the resulting space filled by a half-tube gusset. I'll try to get a pic up ASAP.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Are the brakes posts on the frame for 990 brakes or V brakes?

Edit: Is this the bike? Dont worry about the color. If it has no stickers on it it very well could have been spray painted. BTW, how do you know its a Haro? This pic looks like what you described though. If so, its called a Haro Revo. If this is it, then the frame sounds decent enough. 4130 chro-moly frame.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

990 brakes mounted on the upper chainstays. I knew it was a Haro from the stamped logo on the gusset and a the "head badge" sticker (I just meant no OTHER sticker  ) so I know the make, just not what model / year. Paintjob looks factory, but could be a good can-job with a fresh head sticker.

Here's a picture:









Besides the brake posts being on the upper chainstay, the upper stay design looks different (mines got a Y stay that ends at the seat tube, that one looks like dual stay that passes the seatpost to join the downtube). But yeah, it's probably in the same family - very similar looking parts and frame shape.


----------



## dkbikes4life (Nov 20, 2010)

Found this page. Didnt see much else on a bike named this, but this frame looks exactly like yours. 990 mounts on the seat stays, wishbone on the seat stay, bent top tube with gusset.










https://www.bikes2udirect.com/B0536.html


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

Haro TR of some level, then. Probably not the 2.1 you linked to (comes with 1 piece cranks) so maybe a 2.3. Looks a lot like this one: 









Thanks, guess that's solved. One review says its "popular with thieves", which probably explains how it ended up dumped where I found it. Maybe I should give the cops that S#.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

www.bmxmuseum.com

Look through the database. It should be there. If not-post it in the "Name It" section and you'll get your answer pretty quick


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Never heard of the TR line. Was that before the backtrail line (pictured below)?


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

remember the haro group 1's from the early 90's?


----------

